# ¿Cuantos mH es la bobina de un emisor estereo BA1404?



## juander (Ago 7, 2007)

veo muchos montajes para realizar emisoras estereo con el BA1404 yo quiero montar mi propio circuito.

El problema es que nesesito una bobina de fabricacion casera:

L1: 3 vueltas de alambre de .5 mm. en un núcleo de ferrita de 5 mm.

¿alguien sabe decirme cuantos mH equivale esa descripcion? para ir a la tienda y me la den directamente?

saludoss


----------



## VichoT (Ago 9, 2007)

Holas.juander.No recuerdo bien a cuantos mH o uH  ekivale las bobinas ke necesitas pero te adelanto algo  no la encontraras en el mercado.

BYE!


----------



## JV (Ago 9, 2007)

En general cuando indican como construir la bobina es porque no se consigue ese valor. De por si que no hay tanta variedad como las resistencias o los capacitores, si a eso le sumamos que de este lado del mundo casi no llegan...

Saludos..


----------



## people_1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Buenas noches amigos soy estudiante de electronica de el 4to semestre y en la clase de telecomunicaciones 2 me pidieron un Transmisor FM con el micro integrado BA1404F el problema es que no consigo el circuito para montarlo en baquela si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeseria


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

.

abajo una pagina web con calculador de inductancia,

http://my.athenet.net/~multiplx/cgi-bin/airind.main.cgi 

da un resultado aproximado.

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

people_1, abajo te dejo la posta de DJ_Genn con un transmisor stereo FM con BA1404

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-estereo-ba1404-3145/


----------

